# iPhone car mount+charger+FM transmitter?



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good car mount, charger and FM transmitter for the iphone?

My Nissan Versa has an AUX input radio. 

Thanks


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Since you have an Aux in your radio you should just hook up the iphone from that then all you need is something that hold it and charges it, for that I've come across which is reasonable in price is the Navigator by DigiPower from Canadian Tire, it holds the ipod, and charges, and transmitts through FM, it wont work with the iphone, but you have a Aux so you can just hook the iphone into your Aux, which is a better option with cleaner sound ,so this can hold the phone and charge it at the same time and looks sweet, I got it for my X5, but then just hardwired the X5 with another unit which was made for the X.

Crappy Tire sells them for around $40.00

A another option would be the DLO Transdock, I tried it with iphone, it hold, transmits, and charges but the price is around $100 at Best buy, the funny thing is I tried it both of these systems with my 30 GB Video Ipod (cuase the Digipower does not work with iPhone), and the $40.00 Digipower Navigator sounded much better that the $120 DLO Transdock! 

I have tentative buyer for it this evening..otherwise I could have offered it to you for around $20

iPod FM transmitter
Navigator by DigiPower
Three-in-one: iPod holder, iPod charger and iPod FM transmitter

* Unit plugs into 12 V to charge
* Also holds your iPod unit
* FM transmitter features input dial for channel select
* Compatible with iPod 3G, 4G, 20G, iPod Photo, iPod Mini, iPod Nano and almost all other iPod media players

Canadian Tire


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I use this one:

Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan

The reasons why are as follows:

- It works with ANY iPod (except the Shuffles)
- It has an auto scan function that tries to find the clearest fequency (although it has trouble doing that in Downtown T.O.)
- It has an AUX out so that you can run a cable to the Aux in port of your car stereo
- It plugs in to your 12v outlet so that you can charge the iPod while it plays. 

The Apple Store has it for $99 online.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

8127972 said:


> I use this one:
> 
> Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan
> 
> ...



I also use the Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan and it is excellent!!

Costco currently has them bundled with the Belkin TV docking station for $89...


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> I also use the Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan and it is excellent!!
> 
> Costco currently has them bundled with the Belkin TV docking station for $89...


Does it work with the iPhone?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

_wb_ said:


> Does it work with the iPhone?


Belkin's site doesn't list it as being compatible. I'll check to see if there's an iPhone adapter inside my box when I get home tonight.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

_wb_ said:


> Does it work with the iPhone?


The site nor the packaging indicates that it supports iPhone (I don't think any FM transmitter technically can)... It doesn't come with an iPhone adapter, however, the iPod touch adapter fits the iPhone perfectly!!! I have been using it with my iPhone (in and around Toronto) for the last week and it has been great!!!


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

8127972 said:


> Belkin's site doesn't list it as being compatible. I'll check to see if there's an iPhone adapter inside my box when I get home tonight.


Thanks...please let me know if it works!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

_wb_ said:


> Thanks...please let me know if it works!


Sounds like someone beat me to it. That's the great thing about this board. :clap:




G-Mo said:


> The site nor the packaging indicates that it supports iPhone (I don't think any FM transmitter technically can)... It doesn't come with an iPhone adapter, however, the iPod touch adapter fits the iPhone perfectly!!! I have been using it with my iPhone (in and around Toronto) for the last week and it has been great!!!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Veej said:


> Since you have an Aux in your radio you should just hook up the iphone from that then all you need is something that hold it and charges it, for that I've come across which is reasonable in price is the Navigator by DigiPower from Canadian Tire, it holds the ipod, and charges, and transmitts through FM, it wont work with the iphone, but you have a Aux so you can just hook the iphone into your Aux, which is a better option with cleaner sound ,so this can hold the phone and charge it at the same time and looks sweet, I got it for my X5, but then just hardwired the X5 with another unit which was made for the X.
> 
> Crappy Tire sells them for around $40.00
> 
> ...


Hi the deal on this one fell through, apparantly the lady had an iRiver, so the connections are different, she never told me she had an iRiver and came all the way downtown to pick it up and just tried to connect it, soon as I saw the iRiver she pulled out from the purse I was like no way...is this gonna work, but you never know, well apparently it does'nt. So if anyone wants one, just give me a shout...416-890-4080-Vijay.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> I also use the Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan and it is excellent!!
> 
> Costco currently has them bundled with the Belkin TV docking station for $89...


Just to clarify, the Belkin bundle currently available at Costco comes with the TuneBase FM and TuneCommand for about $89:

Belkin : TuneCommand™ AV for iPod


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Powered Car / Auto Multi Adatper Mount PDA Holder for the Apple iPhone


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I just bought a Kensington car mount, it's Awesome! It rotates*

so that you can switch to cover flow, it is by far the best ipod car mount I've ever owned. It even comes with extras, it can be mounted by suction cup or directly to the dash with the included hardware. 

It's at Walmart for $29.99.

Cheers,



Car Mount for iPod® and MP3 Players


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, but I think I'll just order the Belkin Mini-Stereo Cable for iPhone + OmniDock-L for Handheld Devices, and the XtremeMac InCharge Auto™.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Did you find something yet? 
I've been using this before I got my iPhone with my 5th gen http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10086005&catid=23079 dropped the iPhone into it and worked. No FM but since you have an aux jack, you don't need it. This plugs into the cig lighter, and is very secure, it includes the male to male cord that you attach one end to this and the other to your aux jack, which is the best sound you can get. The plug is reinforced with rubber so it doesn't slide around from the weight of the device,the arm is flexible yet sturdy, and there is a tightening screw that you can adjust by hand to keep you iPhone from slipping out. It's a very secure unit, I've been using it for about 6 months now, and it's the best set-up I've used. 
You buy one thing and don't need to buy any other accessories.


----------

